# Amazing Mounted Police Video!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Holy mother, this is INTENSE! Make sure you watch the entire thing!

Metropolitan Mounted Police - Barnmice


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! That is absolutely AMAZING...talk about WELL TRAINED! (the horses AND the riders!!)


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW is right!

Thats amazing! it gave me goose bumps. =)))


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Amaaazing!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea those guys are phenomenal. I've seen that video a few times in the past.

What amuses me tho as impressive as it is, is when during a police chase, would it come in handy to remove your saddle while at a canter or gallop?? :lol: you need an extra weapon maybe? :lol:


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

How did they get those saddles off!!

WOW!


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Love it ! Thanks for posting it. That was amazing!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

That was AWESOME!!! =] Can you imagine the bond between horse and rider, to allow yourself to be steered into a ring of fire? =D Crazy! I can't think of ONE horse I know that would allow anyone to do that.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, truley impressive! Yes, T and I ride like that (in our daydreams that is!). :lol:


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

My favorite part is when the horse jumps through the white paper! The bond is so amazing, and you can tell it is very strong.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Very coooooool!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

AMAAAAZING!!!! :O WOW!
When did the saddles come off??? 
I was like wtf are they holding in their hands and then I noticed that it was their saddles! xD ha ha
Truly amazing riders and horses.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

They got the horses to jump throw FIRE! And PAPER! And on top of it all, they took of the saddle while cantering! I can use no more words to descripe the awsomeness of that video. :shock:


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

That was amazing


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh. My. Freaking. God.
That was so totally, amazingly, unbelievably awesome!!!!!!
I heard that police mounts were well desensitized, but....wow!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

that was just plain awesome. i admire police horses so much and those mounted officers who take the time to really bond with their horses (as these officers obviously have). what a great video!!!!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow!!! thats is truely amazing! the bond they must have!!
ha i can imagine me and my mare attempting to do that...... EPIC FAIL!!!!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

That was cool. I really wanna know how they got their saddles off without dismounting!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Actually, I would imagine with the amount of upper body strength they have, combined with extreme dexterity, the saddles wouldn't be as hard as you'd think. Undoing the girth would be easy enough, and then if they ride with one hand, they should be able to somewhat easily grab the back of the saddle, and either tip it and slide onto the horse as they pull the saddle out, or else actually shift forward onto the neck briefly and then slide back as they pull the saddle out.

*giggles* I think I'm going to try it now. From a standstill of course, just to see if my theory works out.


----------

